#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Απορίες: Αμοιβή για βεβαίωση

## hokaiho77

Συναδελφοι καλησπερα απο Αμοργο  

Φφανταστειτε τι τραβανε οι μηχανικοι σε νησια της αγονης γραμμης, οπου δεν υπαρχουν υπηρεσιες για να επισκεφτουμε και να ρωτησουμε και προσπαθουμε με τα τηλεφωνα και μεσω internet... 

Εχω και εγω καποιες αποριες σχετικα με την νομιμοποιηση αυθαιρετων...αν μπορει καποιος πιο εμπειρος να με βοηθησει, γιατι νομιζω οτι αφορουν και αλλους συναδελφους:

...

3) Οι συμβολαιογραφοι μας ζητανε απο εμας την βεβαιωση για την νομιμοτητα των κατασκευων, μετα το σχετικο ψαξιμο στα συμβολαια , κατα την αποτυπωση ενος ακινητου...μεταφερεται ουσιαστικα σε εμας το βαρος να αναγγειλουμε στον πελατη την λυπητερη για το υψος του προστιμου σε περιπτωση αυθαιρεσιων...για την βεβαιωση αυτη ισχυει καποια ειδικη αμοιβη, εκτος αυτης της αποτυπωσης;

Σσυγνωμη αν ρωταω πολλα, αλλα ειστε η μονη διεξοδος, ειδικα τωρα και με τις απεργιες... :Αμήχανος: 

Τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται από τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας του eMichanikos.gr. Διαβάστε *ΕΔΩ*.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής.

----------


## maximos75

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι και χρόνια πολλά με υγεία. Επανήλθα και εγώ μετά από λίγες μέρες ξεκούρασης. Δε ξέρω εάν έχει αναφερθεί ξανά στο φόρουμ το θέμα σχετικά με το ύψος της αμοιβής μηχανικού για έκδοση πιστοποιητικού βεβαίωσης μη αυθαιρεσιών σε μεταβίβαση ακινήτου.

----------


## Xάρης

Σχετική συζήτηση έγινε και *ΕΔΩ*.

Για μένα 500¤+ΦΠΑ είναι το ελάχιστο για ένα απλό διαμέρισμα.
Μέσα στο κόστος αυτό είναι και το κόστος της νομικής υποστήριξης που είναι πολύ πιθανό να χρειαστώ κάποια στιγμή, όσο και αν προσπαθώ να είμαι τυπικός και συνεπής!

----------

dessy

----------


## gantzol

Στη βεβαιωση μηχανικου για μεταβιβαση ακινητου η αμοιβη προκυπτει απο το 1000λ/ημερα απασχολησης?

Σε μια δηλωση για αυθαιρετα σε ποια φαση υποβολης συμπληρωνουμε τη συμφωνηθεισα αμοιβη μηχανικου στα <προσθετα στοιχεια>?
Και ποια ειναι η διαδικασια δηλ παμε εκτος απο τη δηλωση και στη διαχειρηση αμοιβων και τυπωνουμε για τον πελατη τον αριθμο λογαριασμου για να κανει την καταθεση ή όχι?

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν έχει οριστεί ακόμα νόμιμη αμοιβή γι αυτήν την εργασία. Οι ελάχιστες έχουν καταργηθεί με τον Ν.3919/11.
Συνεπώς, η αμοιβή είναι ελεύθερα διαπραγματεύσιμη.
Υπογράφεις ένα συμφωνητικό με τον πελάτη σου και επί της συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής πληρώνεις τις εισφορές ΤΕΕ, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και το ΦΕΜ.

----------

